# Budgie Can't Fly



## mybudgieworld (Feb 15, 2021)

Hello,
I purchased two birds last October. They both had their wings clipped. One's wings has grown back fully and she is able to fly great.
The other one's wings have grown back but for some reason he is still not able to fly. If he tries to fly, he goes straight up about a foot and falls down onto the floor again.
What could be wrong? Could they have done some internal damage to his wings while clipping them? Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

I'm sorry to hear that your budgie can't fly yet - however, it is pretty normal for some budgies who have been clipped not to be able to fly for a while. The reason for this is that his flight muscles aren't as developed or strong as they would be if they had been kept fully flighted; with practice he should be able to gain strength in his wings! If he still has problems after awhile and you're concerned, the best course of action is always to take him in to an avian vet for a checkup. 

Meanwhile, you've come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices. Be sure to read through the forum's many budgie articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subform for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on everything. If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help! 

We'd love to meet your budgies hoto: when you get a chance. What are their names? 

Cheers :wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

StarlingWings has given you excellent information and advice! :thumbup:

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.*


----------

